# Jason Graves Scoring Competition with Thinkspace Education



## Markrs (Jul 23, 2022)

Thinkspace Education along with Jason Graves have announced a competition which ends at 23.59 on 12th August.

Our adventurer is lost deep in the jungle searching for the Lost City of Michelmoria!

Write a piece of music between 30 and 60 seconds that conveys exploration and adventure! Check out the Tomb Raider (2013) soundtrack for inspiration!

There are nolimitations on the instruments and style you wish to use, but always keep the brief in mind! If it conveys that sense of adventure, you're on the right track!


----------



## arsenbarsamyan (Jul 28, 2022)

[email protected]


----------



## blaggins (Jul 30, 2022)

Thanks for posting this in here @Markrs, I had totally missed the announcement. Instagram didn't show me the story or posts related to this contest, even though I follow both @thinkspace_education and Guy. 

@arsenbarsamyan Cool track! I like the voice effect you've got in there. Very melodic and dramatic!

Here's what I came up with, I tried to really go for some dissonances and action/adventure style harmony with a liberal peppering of String FX and aleatoric stuff. Not sure if I managed to actually pull it off, but I wanted it to be a bit unnerving and with a lot of tension.


----------



## arsenbarsamyan (Aug 2, 2022)

tpoots said:


> Thanks for posting this in here @Markrs, I had totally missed the announcement. Instagram didn't show me the story or posts related to this contest, even though I follow both @thinkspace_education and Guy.
> 
> @arsenbarsamyan Cool track! I like the voice effect you've got in there. Very melodic and dramatic!
> 
> Here's what I came up with, I tried to really go for some dissonances and action/adventure style harmony with a liberal peppering of String FX and aleatoric stuff. Not sure if I managed to actually pull it off, but I wanted it to be a bit unnerving and with a lot of tension.



thanks .your track is cool too


----------



## bitbrain (Aug 12, 2022)

Is this due at 23:59 in a particular time zone?


----------

